# Labocosmetica #purifica 1 litre



## sharrkey

Hi guys 

Any idea when this will be back in stock or any planned discounts like before on the 4.5ltr ?

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Seen it’s now in stock so placed order along with a few other Labo products to try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

